# Reasons for asking a boarder to leave



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i asked my last board to leave 18 months ago due to lac of vet and farrier care too....i also asked her servral time's to deal with her very domanite mare (who almost killed her other horse by not letting it eat) the mare was runnig fences and causing a lot of riff between our nieghbour so i asked her to leave


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

My family has ran a horse boarding business for the past ten years. My best advice to you is get a contract if you do not already have one, and make all boarders follow by it. Give them a list of rules and have them initial it saying that they have read it over and understand what you are asking of them. If they become an issue, where they are harming themselves or other boarders that should be grounds for immediate contract termination. Remember, all boarders are a liability to you and need to be kept in check when they get out of line.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I do not usually board to people...we bought an old run down buffalo farm and basicly rebuilt it. There was a house on it but the house was very small and pretty crappy. We gutted it and made it liveable for when we had guest come and stay. Well a friend of mine needed a place to stay...with her horse and dog! well we never asked for rent or board of the horse. Just asked for her to feed her own horse with her own hay and keep him healthy and then clean all of our stalls and turn outs on a daily bassis to pay for her living with us and her horse beign there. She actually bought this horse off of us about 3 years ago and have been barrel racing with him and doing very well but he was a horse that needed to be rode every day to keep in shape. Well she was good for a good month or two. Then she basicly never was home. Her dog was always eating out dogs food. Her horse wasnt getting fed so i was feeding him every day. The pens werent getting cleaned. The horse eventually wasnt even getting rode. Not even for a trail ride up the mountain or for a quick trip around the hay fields...so i started riding him because i did not want to see such a great animal go to waste. Finally my mom asked her to leave. She went missing and left her horse at our place for about 3 months. I continued riding him every day and actually fell in love with him again! my mom ended up getting a hold of her and telling her to come get her dog! but we wanted to buy the gelding back. My mom still owns him and loves that horse! One friendship lost...but a great horse gained i guess.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

In my opinion your mom was way to nice. After two months you should have legally had a lien on that horse making him legally yours. We had something similar happen with a horse. We obtained the horse, and sold it for the amount owed in board. Good for your mom though that she is happy with her horse.


----------

